# Please read ... mice traps



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Now I am not sure if this is ok to put here so feel free to move this or remove it if needed.
I never post links like this but I have always hated these "sticky glue traps for mice and rats" I think its cruel , I am not saying this because I don't like mice being kept under control or culled ( I have used traps myself when needed) but as a lover of animals and care deeply for my hobby I would never let any animal suffer needlessly. There is much better ways out there to control wild rodents ...

I wont post up any pics of how these work but if you would like to see just type in google "mouse glue trap" in the images section. It takes days for them to die in this way.

please sign on link below , this is a uk petition.

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/20435


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I view them as completely barbaric, as terrible as gin traps.The animals chew their own limbs off in desperation.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree. The traps are the worst way to kill a mouse that I can think of, honestly. 
Those, and the bucket traps where the mice drown after they tire themselves out struggling to get out, are just awful.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

signed and passed around.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I have also signed


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Not that I've used them, but I thought the purpose of sticky traps was to catch the rodents, then dispose of the mouse? I guess I didn't imagine ppl leave them in there...


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I can assure you they do. I am an Electrician and 99% of my work involves vermin Damage. I once went in a Loft where the owner had poured gallons of the stuff over the floor to rid himself of the vermin they were dying and dead stuck to it,a most horrible way to die for doing what comes naturally. I had to put many out of their misery, and a couple of buckets of sand stopped the glue being effective.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

not sure why they're still legall tbh :x


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

How awful  How can traps like these be legal i these days 

I'm sorry but i can't sign the petition since i don't live in UK - i would if i could!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Even if you do regularly check the traps for captives how do people humanely dispatch them.I have only known one person who uses them and hes stands on them  I suppose mice might go swiftly but I'm not convinced about rats.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

For a few brands in the US, the mice are completely removable with a small drop of olive oil. We do have a few brands that are not, however, and I have heard mostly just that people try to crush the heads.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The trouble with even the ones where they're supposed to be humane and you can 'set them free', is that the mice panic, and get their faces stuck to the pad as well. They chew their own limbs off, rip out their own fur, and sometimes suffocate from their faces being glued down to the traps.

There's just no way for a glue trap to be humane, unless you're very lucky. :/


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I've used the gel traps to catch both wilds and Houdini pet mice.
Even then I check bi-hourly. I never use the glue ones, because if you don't do it right the glue rips off the skin. They just pull right off the gel (if you do it tenderly the mouse wont even loose hair)

Even then I only use those when I can't find any box traps.

EDit* That's the word I was looking for. Live traps.
Like the ones the ASPCA uses for feral cats.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a big fan of reusable live traps. Open it up, pop the door open, stick some peanut butter in there, and set it behind the desk.


----------

